# Trout Almondine



## LAJ (Feb 21, 2011)

8 fillets of trout (I use North Carolina wild Rainbow Trout)
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/2 cup sifted flour
1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup chopped almonds

Dip fillet in milk
season with salt and pepper
Roll in flour so entire fillet is well coated
Melt butter in skillet and cook fillets/browning evenly on both sides
Remove fish from skillet and add chopped almonds and saute
Sprinkle thickly over fish


----------



## LAJ (Feb 24, 2011)

The best trout I have ever tasted has been in Boone/Blowing Rock area of North carolina.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you telling me I need to come down there to get great trout???   I cound get with that!  Ever had Rocky Mountain Speckled Trout in Colorado?  That's pretty good stuff, too.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 25, 2011)

Trout is awsome!  We caught some near Divide, CO, then I just put some lemon slices and butter in the cavity(all I did was a quick gut and clean blood line) and it was great.

Did the same thing when I was a kid, one of the best meals I've ever had.  No substitute for fresh "homemade".


----------



## LAJ (Feb 25, 2011)

*Trout*



ChefJune said:


> Are you telling me I need to come down there to get great trout???  I cound get with that! Ever had Rocky Mountain Speckled Trout in Colorado? That's pretty good stuff, too.


 
I never had Rocky Mountain Trout. Sounds great! wish I had some for breakfast right now.


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

Blast, I only have one fisherman in my life and he pretty much eats everything he catches.  Some fresh trout would be soooo good. Especially almondine!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 25, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Blast, I only have one fisherman in my life and he pretty much eats everything he catches. Some fresh trout would be soooo good. Especially almondine!


 
That's "Amandine," Joe -- even though the nut is "almonds."  Lots of folks make that mistake, but if you look it up... 

Recently got John Besh's new book, "My New Orleans." He's a lifelong fisherman, and has a HUGE fish section in the book, and a beautiful piece on "Trout Amandine."

Now you're making me hungry for trout -- and we're having steak for dinner!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 25, 2011)

Oooooo rainbow trout, I love rainbow trout...


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 25, 2011)

ChefJune, Thank you, I love to learn something new, especially about cooking.


----------

